# Sharp 32''Le700un



## the300 (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone else have one of these ? I got one for Christmas, and so far have really been impressed by the Pq.
If anyone else has one, would you mind sharing what settings you have ? It has a thousand different adjustments and controls and I was wanting to check which may look the best.
and Btw, if you are looking for a new Hdtv, This one has a lot of features at a very attractive price, Thanks !


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

the300 said:


> Anyone else have one of these ? I got one for Christmas, and so far have really been impressed by the Pq.
> If anyone else has one, would you mind sharing what settings you have ? It has a thousand different adjustments and controls and I was wanting to check which may look the best.
> and Btw, if you are looking for a new Hdtv, This one has a lot of features at a very attractive price, Thanks !


Check for good baseline settings here:

http://www.tweaktv.com/

And here:

http://forums.cnet.com/hdtv-picture-settings-forum/?tag=rb_mtx;f06-fd


----------



## the300 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks !
I think I actually like the color settings they recommend, but, the pic was a little too dark for my taste. So, I kept the color settings and turned up the back light and brightness a little.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

the300 said:


> Thanks !
> I think I actually like the color settings they recommend, but, the pic was a little too dark for my taste. So, I kept the color settings and turned up the back light and brightness a little.


Remember that most of those settings are usually meant for a near dark room, and I'm sure not everyone lives in a man cave like I do....:lol:

Both my tv viewing rooms are literally theater lighting dark when I watch tv...


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Also check out this thread at AVS

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1150301

I have the 40" model.


----------



## the300 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks !
that's a nice read on the model, I actually went in and set my TV to the settings the poster recommended on the last page.


----------

